# To own of The Puritan's Mind



## Ken S. (Apr 5, 2005)

Having known the web for 6 months, I find myself loving both the front page and the board, and some of the nice members as well.

I've been transferring some of the valuable threads on the board to the other forum in mainland China in which I'm also an active member. When I introduce The Puritan's Mind to them, I wish to tell them a Chinese name of The Puritan's Mind because not all of them know English. In order to do a good translation of "The Puritan's Mind", I wonder if the own can tell me something about how the web's name was born and what exactly does "The Puritan's Mind" mean? 

I love the website, it'll be a pleasure to do such translation! Look forward to hearing from you! 

Thank you for your attentions.


----------



## cupotea (Apr 5, 2005)

I know someone has translated some article and posted on zanmei.net/bbs


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 5, 2005)

"The Mind of a Puritan"

or

"The type of Mind a Puritan has"


----------



## cupotea (Apr 5, 2005)

http://zanmei.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=39022.
and the translator stated a Puritan's Mind as æ¸…æ•™å¾’ä¹‹å¿ƒ


----------



## Jie-Huli (Apr 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duncan001_
> http://zanmei.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=39022.
> and the translator stated a Puritan's Mind as æ¸…æ•™å¾’ä¹‹å¿ƒ



Yes, æ¸…æ•™å¾’ä¹‹å¿ƒis the proper direct translation. Of course many people on the board (depending on who uses it) may not know what this means, or what a Puritan (æ¸…æ•™å¾’) is, but that makes it a splendid opportunity to explain to them the faith and lives of the Puritans, their commitment to purity in their doctrine and in their actions, their reliance on the Bible alone, their separation from false teachings, all springing from their fervent love for God in truth. Hopefully hearing this will encourage other young brethren to walk after their example.

Blessings,

Jie-Huli

[Edited on 4-6-2005 by Jie-Huli]


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duncan001_
> http://zanmei.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=39022.
> and the translator stated a Puritan's Mind as æ¸…æ•™å¾’ä¹‹å¿ƒ



Hey duncan, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
and thanks to the administrator too!

Duncan, have you been to www.jesuschina.net? An important website!!


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 6, 2005)

sorry, it should be www.jesuschina.com



And by the way just to remind you all Chinese, DO remember to keep low profile if you are from mainland China, if some people know you're Chinese who's visiting this western web The Puritan's Mind which is too wonderful, your access to the web may get blocked! And The Puritan's Mind might be put into someone's black list, as a result the mainland Chinese protestants may no longer be able to connect to The Puritan's Mind. If you're from house-church, you know what I mean, and don't forget how sensitive it can be for a house-church member to be in close contact with westerners either via internet or face to face. You know.


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 6, 2005)

testing Chinese characters:

çœ‹ä¾†æ¼¢å­—åœ¨æ¸…æ•™å¾’ä¹‹å¿ƒç•™è¨€ç‰ˆé‚„æ˜¯èƒ½é¡¯ç¤ºå‡ºä¾†çš„
çœ‹æ¥æ±å­—åœ¨æ¸…æ•™å¾’ä¹‹å¿ƒç•™è¨€ç‰ˆè¿˜æ˜¯èƒ½æ˜¾ç¤ºå‡ºæ¥çš„


----------

